# AV-Comparatives - Feb. 2008 Antivirus Comparatives



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

AV-Comparatives, a popular and well-known Antivirus testing project, has released its February 2008 results for on-demand scanning of 15 various antivirus solutions. You can read the online results and report (PDF) on the official website, under "Comparatives".

It should be noted that somewhat recently the criteria and testing methodology was changed by request of several AV companies for the latest tests, so please make sure to read the full report and/or the latest copy of the methodology paper (PDF), which is also available on the official website.


----------

